# Method of Water Ring Vacuum Pump Device and Start-stop Sequence



## yanyan (Jun 5, 2019)

Water-ring vacuum pump in order to adhere to the water-ring type of certain volume and heat discharge, it is necessary to keep water circulating through the vacuum pump. For the purpose of supplying water to vacuum pumps, the equipment is a special water tank connected with the discharge pipe. There is a door on the box to regulate the amount of circulating water. The used water and air are put into the tank together, sometimes directly supplied by the water supply pipe to the vacuum pump. Figure 1 shows a schematic diagram of such a vacuum pump device. The average consumption of circulating water is 50-300 liters per hour. In order to avoid the abrasion of windy end surface, there should be no mechanical mixtures in circulating water, because the pumping capacity of vacuum pump decreases with the increase of gap. It is necessary to note that the gap should not be greater than 0.1 mm. When the gap is enlarged, the section of the cover should be frustrated.
The order of start and stop of water ring vacuum pump is as follows:
Turn on 1) fill the vacuum pump with water, 2) close the knot gate on the water pipe, 3) close the gate on the suction air pipe, 4) connect to the motor, 5) open the knot gate on the water pipe, 6) open the gate on the suction pipe.
Stop 1) Close the gate on the suction pipe, 2) Close the knot on the water pipe, 3) Remove the motor.

Vacuum Pump for Waste Gas Compression

Vacuum pump for vacuum cooling 

Vacuum pumps


----------

